# BCP Seasonal



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

OK i won't get tooooooooooo excited yet,but today i started my period, this means i have started my new BCP seasonal, so far so good, you see my body reacts really fast if something dosen't work with me,now i know it can take one week,3 months etc... but i know right away if its going to be good or not, i know i was starting a migraine before taking it, and i was having cramps then i toke the BCP and everything went away, can this be the miracle i'm looking for? stay tune..............


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

still doing good so far!! its day 3!! BUT i'm not getting to excited YET!!


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

i'm soo silly! i forgot to say i take them everyday at 5PM, today during the day i was starting to get a migraine , because i only started 3 days ago ( because you have to start it when your period starts) anyways the minute i toke the BCP seasonale, my migraine went away in like 10 minutes! its a miracle! (cross fingers) i hope its going to stay like that for the rest of my life!!!!!







i remember 2 years ago i tried the nova-ring , oh boy i was soooo sick on that i don't recomend that thing!


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was previously on seasonale and I really loved it for controlling my IBS symptoms. I was taken off of it because they thought I was having migraines with visual aura and combining that with estrogen can put you at increased risk for stroke - I'm actually seeing a neurologist this week to determine if I can ever be on birth control with estrogen or if it's something I need to avoid. But anyway, I thought seasonale did wonders for me and I hope it works for you too!


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

Update on the BCP seasonale, well its been 3 weeks and i've been doing great! i'm going to the bathroom no IBS, and no migraines, (i had a migraine 2 days ago but that because i play hockey and got hit on the head like 3 times) ...long story!anyways i do suffer from migraines, but i'm not scared for a stoke because i work out 3 times a week and play hockey,and my GYNO said if i ONLY suffer from bad migraines during my period, that because its most probably not like your migraines, but sometimes i will have some out of the bleu, but like i said its been 3 weeks and i havent feel anything yet! But i want to go see a specialist like you for migraines and whatnot, i suffer alot of concoutions(typo) and i got amild one last weel because i got hit in hockey,i played sunday(i'm a goalie) made a save and some huge girl ram me in the head,the next day my head was hurting all day and i was feeling like trowing up,then i got 2 days of rest play hockey again,with guys this time and some guy crash my net and my head!, so i'm getting scared! anyways let me know who it goes,i would like some info about that.. thanks sab-!


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

The neurologist I saw basically said that the choice is up to me. I can't remember the exact numbers he quoted (so this may be wrong), but he basically said the risk of stroke on any birth control is like 1 in 10,000 and the risk of stroke in people who have migraine with aura and are on birth control is like 2 in 10,000. So though the risk goes up, the overall risk is still on the low side. He said that I could have an MRI if I wanted to, since I've never had official imaging done for my headaches, but I opted not to - My insurance made it so I would potentially have to pay $1,300 for it, the odds of something being wrong given how long I've had migraines without symptom changes are small, and I actually had some imaging on my brain done while I was a control for a research trial and it showed nothing. I basically decided to hold off for now, and if my symptoms change, I'll reconsider.I'm not sure if I'm going to go back on seasonale. I'm not a huge fan of the progesterone only pills, but it seems to control my IBS symptoms and I haven't had a migraine since starting them. I see my GYN in February and maybe I'll ask for a seasonale prescription in case I change my mind. The progesterone isn't horrible, though I have had occasional breakthrough bleeding. At this point, I think I'm hoping that it keeps me stable till we start trying to have kids.


----------



## Dar14 (Dec 12, 2009)

This is wonderful info....I'll have to check out trying this seasonique bcp myself......I haven't taken bcp's for most of my life but back in sept 09 I tried Yasmin for 3mo's.....went off in nov09 due to some other problems I was having taking it....not ibs-d related.....I already had that going on before Yasmin.could you tell me how it effects your complexion?? I ask as I have rosacea....and went on the Yasmin to try and clear up the break outs....while Yasmin cleared me up really well it also was too drying and made me get even redder skin and brought on more flushing....which is odd....I thought the pill would normalize all that for me and benefit the rosacea.Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I seem to remember my complexion being a lot better when I was on seasonale, but I'm not sure if my acne now is because of being off seasonale or because I'm on progesterone.


----------



## Dar14 (Dec 12, 2009)

That's good to hear....but......I did some research on the progestin in it and it's the same one as Triphasal that I tried long ago that broke me out horribly....cyst....dime sized....what a nightmare it was.....I think I am staying away from all bcp's.....I have tried quite a few to help my rosacea and painful painful periods.....think I'll go into the bio-identical hormones instead as I am getting near peri-meno anyway.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

well, i have tried like 10 times of BCP's and also the nova ring....all i can say this seasonale has been a miracle for me.....!!!


----------

